
Little-known inventor has probably saved your life - tagawa
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-49012771
======
mjsweet
In light of recent crypto legislation in Australia I find it surprising that
when the idea of a flight recorder was first suggested, it found such
resistance in Australia... 70 years since then is a long time however!

